

Spam Volumes Drop by Two-Thirds After Firm Goes Offline - kschrader
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/11/spam_volumes_drop_by_23_after.html

======
sh1mmer
It's interesting to me that the spammers can recover their operations in
merely a few days. Few organisations I can think of could move their entire
infrastructure to another provide from a hard shutdown in that amount of time.

I also find it surprising that the obvious barrier exist to shutting these
operations down. Since they seems to have a handful of these hosts shut down a
year the impact on (illegal) spammers is minimal given their turn around time
to redeploy on a new host. That is a sad failure in the legal system. I'd at
least like to see the Western world have the legal infrastructure to push this
stuff offshore to China, etc.

------
car
I like Hurricane Electric, fine folks over there. It shows in their actions.
I'd give them my business any day. Consider them if you are in the Bay Area.

~~~
davidw
Why should I pay for what is more or less a commodity business that is located
in one of the most expensive parts of the country?

~~~
car
Because a) nobody provides these services free, b) HE has very competitive
prices, and c) their location doesn't matter.

------
mojuba
So this ends the myth that spam is distributed by Russians and Chinese. (Well,
that's probably still true for Russian and Chinese spam, but not English.)

It is also good to know that botnets aren't fully responsible for this,
because otherwise spam would be almost unbeatable.

------
Brushfire
One word: Awesome.

------
albertcardona
The article concludes by quoting:

"We're seeing a slow recovery," Bhandari. "We fully expect this to recover
completely, and to go into the highest ever spam period during the upcoming
holiday season."

When will spamming stop being profitable? There's certainly no shortage of
fools in this world--something must be done to the medium itself.

